# Interpreten, die noch leben sollten



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2010)

Heidiho

Ich hab zwar die SuFu benutzt, aber nix gefunden, falls doch wer was findet, kann ja wer den Fred posten und der hier wieder geschlossen werden.


Da hier immer wieder R.I.P.-Threads auftauchen und ich finde, dass es einige große Künstler gibt, die zu früh gestorben sind, würd ich gern wissen, welche Künstler (Sänger/innen, Virtuosen an ihrem Instrument...) ihr gerne live hören würdet, es aber nicht geht, weil sie leider schon zu jung gestorben sind.

Für mich ist das hauptsächlich Janis Joplin, fand die schon mit 12 oder so grandios und würd wirklich viel geben, wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, sie live zu sehen. Die Stimme war einfach einzigartig, zwar gezeichnet von Alkohol, Drogen und Zigaretten, aber trotzdem toll. Da fällt mir ein, ich hab in der Schule mal ein Referat über sie gehalten, und bei der Recherche ein Zitat eines Freundes gefunden: "Janis starb nicht an einer Überdosis Heroin - Sie starb an einer Überdosis Janis." Blöd gelaufen, viel zu jung gestorben.

Und ja, ich bin jemand, der gerne bei Woodstock dabei gewesen wäre, und nein, ich kiffe nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Juli 2010)

Kurt Cobain.

Er hat einfach eine Ära geprägt und viele Künstler inspiriert. Nunja, die Drogen haben auch ihn zerstört...

Kennt ihr den Club 27? Die berühmtesten Vertreter sind er und Jim Morrison, Sänger von The Doors. Sie sind alle mit 27 Jahren gestorben. Die meisten durch Selbstmord.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2Pac er war einer der besten. mit 5-6 hab ich schon seine Musik gehört Leider war ich noch viel zu Jung um in Live zu sehen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Chuck Schuldiner
Ronnie James Dio


----------



## Joringel (5. Juli 2010)

Ihr habt wohl am Freitag die Wiederholung der Chartshow gesehen, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich ärgere mich ganz dolle, dass ich letztes Jahr auf dem Wacken Dio verpasst hab. Und nu isser gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (6. Juli 2010)

Natürlich Ian Curtis. Im "Filmtagebuch" habe ich ja bereits die von Corbijn in Szene gesetzte Biographie "Control" besprochen.

Der Einfluß seiner Band "Joy Division" ist bis heute spürbar. Die gesamte "New Wave"-Szene, aus der sich später der "Goth" in all seinen vielfältigen Variationen entwickelte, ist ohne "JD" kaum vorstellbar. Zwischen Post Punk und zaghaften Experimenten in Sachen Synthieklängen schwebend, ist es vor allen Dingen die verzweifelte Raserei, die bis heute die Faszination von "Joy Division" ausmacht. Curtis, der unter epileptischen Anfällen litt und schon mal auf der Bühne zusammenbrach, lieferte beängstigend manisch-intensive Auftritte ab, die ihn bereits vor seinem Freitod im Alter von 23 Jahren zu einer Ikone machten. 

Eine immens wichtige Band für die Entwicklung der Musik in den '80er Jahren - und die übriggebliebenden Mitglieder wurden unter dem Namen "New Order" zu einer der erfolgreichsten Band Englands, die bis 2007 in der Ursprungsbesetzung existierte.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ZwMs2fLoVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yyYK5fqfRI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3zo4JdTfDw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Juli 2010)

Dass der Herr tot ist, ist vermutlich der größte Verlust der Musikwelt ever!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOyj4ciJk34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haxxler (6. Juli 2010)

Chuck Berry, Jimi Hendrix, Dio, Miles Davis, Kurt Cobain, Mozart (Ich wette, der würde jetzt Metal machen *g*)


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Juli 2010)

Kurt Cobain
Freddy Mercury
Michael Jackson
Ray Charles
Ronnie James Dio
Tupac Shakur
Eazy-E
The Notorious B.I.G.
Jam Master Jay
Jimi Hendrix
Paul Gray

EDIT : Ich hab Darell Lance &#8222;Dimebag Darrell&#8220; Abbott von Pantera vergessen =/

EDIT² : Bob Marley

EDIT³ : Johnny Cash

Editx4 : Bon Scott (AC/DC)


----------



## BoP78 (7. Juli 2010)

Dio und Criss Oliva:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLW7CYhyjEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der wohl perfekteste Gitarrist dem ich jemals lauschen durfte - leider nur auf CD, Savatage live habe ich leider erst ca. 3 Jahre nach dem tragischen Unfall gesehen.


----------



## Thoor (12. Juli 2010)

Definitiv Cliff Burton....

R.I.P. Brother...


----------



## Zangor (12. Juli 2010)

Bon Scott und Elvis


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2010)

Johnny Cash würd ich mal sagen


----------



## Vanth1 (12. Juli 2010)

Jön Nödtveidt - Rest in Chaos



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ansonsten noch 
Euronymus
Ronnie James
Zohar Argov


----------



## Arosk (12. Juli 2010)

Miika Tenkula (Sentenced)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cliff Burton (Metallica), bester Bassist den es jemals gab




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OzMJhOwBLqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: DAMN ICH HABS FAST VERGESSEN.

Chuck Schuldiner (Death)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Juli 2010)

Cliff Burton

Er hat uns Orion geschenkt. Schade, dass ich ihn nie live erleben werde...

Dio hätte ich nach Wacken auch gerne noch ein zweites mal live gesehen.


----------



## Absinthia (13. Juli 2010)

Neben Ian Curtis natürlich rozz williams 

und 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHFK1yKfiGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jim Morisson


----------



## Crackmack (13. Juli 2010)

Michael Jackson? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Chuck Berry



Wenn wir den selben meinen, lebt der doch noch O_o


----------

